# And Then The Fight Started...



## SeaSparkle (Apr 28, 2013)

When our lawn mower   broke and wouldn't run, my wife kept hinting to me that I should get it fixed.   But, somehow I always had something else to take care of first, the shed, the   boat, making beer.. Always something more important to me. Finally she thought   of a clever way to make her point.

When I arrived home one day, I found   her seated in the tall grass, busily snipping away with a tiny pair of sewing   scissors. I watched silently for a short time and then went into the house. I   was gone only a minute, and when I came out again I handed her a toothbrush. I   said, "When you finish cutting the grass, you might as well sweep the   driveway.."

And then the fight started.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2013)

Funny one SeaSparkle!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 28, 2013)

Some people just gotta look for trouble . . .


----------



## SeaSparkle (Apr 28, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Funny one SeaSparkle!








My husband and I were   watching 'Who Wants To Be A Millionaire' while we were in bed.
I turned to   him and said, 'Do you want to have Sex?'
'No,' he answered..
I then   said, 'Is that your final answer?'
He didn't even look at me this time,   simply saying, 'Yes..'
So I said, "Then I'd like to phone a friend."

And that's when the fight started...


----------



## SeaSparkle (Apr 28, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Some people just gotta look for trouble . . .



 layful:




Saturday morning I got up early, quietly dressed, made my lunch, and slipped quietly into the garage.   I hooked the boat up to the van and proceeded to back out into a torrential downpour. The wind was blowing 50 mph, so I pulled back into the garage, turned on the radio, and discovered that the weather would be bad all day.
I went back into the house, quietly undressed, and slipped back into bed. I cuddled up to my wife's back; now with a different anticipation, and whispered, "The weather out there is terrible."
My loving wife of 5 years replied, "And, can you believe my stupid husband is out fishing in that?"

And then the fight started...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 28, 2013)

These are hilarious!


----------



## Planxty (Apr 29, 2013)

Made a great start to my day love these.


----------



## FishWisher (Apr 29, 2013)

SeaSparkle said:


> layful:
> Saturday morning I got up early, quietly dressed, made my lunch, and slipped quietly into the garage.   I hooked the boat up to the van and proceeded to back out into a torrential downpour. The wind was blowing 50 mph, so I pulled back into the garage, turned on the radio, and discovered that the weather would be bad all day.
> I went back into the house, quietly undressed, and slipped back into bed. I cuddled up to my wife's back; now with a different anticipation, and whispered, "The weather out there is terrible."
> My loving wife of 5 years replied, "And, can you believe my stupid husband is out fishing in that?"
> ...



I don't get it... teaches the fool to go fishing no matter what!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2013)

_Anyone else see my face??_


A hooded robber burst into a Texas Bank and forced the tellers to load a sack full of cash. On his way out the door a brave Texas customer grabbed the hood and pulled it off revealing the robber's face. The robber shot the customer without a moment's hesitation. 

He then looked around the bank and noticed one of the tellers looking straight at him. The robber instantly shot him also.

 Everyone else, by now very scared, looked intently down at the floor in silence. The Robber yelled, "Well, did anyone else see my face?" 

There are a few moments of utter silence, in which everyone was plainly afraid to speak. Then one old man tentatively raised his hand and said, "My wife got a good look at you."

_...And that's when the fight started_


----------



## SeaSparkle (Apr 30, 2013)

hahahaha!


----------



## SeaSparkle (Apr 30, 2013)

After retiring, I went   to the Social Security office to apply for Social Security.
The woman   behind the counter asked me for my driver's License to verify my age. I looked   in my pockets and realized I had left my wallet at home. I told the woman that   I was very sorry, but I would have to go home and come back later.
The   woman said, 'Unbutton your shirt'.
So I opened my shirt revealing my curly   silver hair.
She said, 'That silver hair on your chest is proof enough for   me' and she processed my Social Security application.
When I got home, I   excitedly told my wife about my experience at the Social Security   office.
She said, 'You should have dropped your pants. You might have   gotten disability too.'

And that's when the fight   started...


----------



## SeaSparkle (Apr 30, 2013)

I   took my wife to a restaurant....
The waiter, for some reason, took my order   first.
"I'll have the rump steak, rare, please."
He said, "Aren't you   worried about the mad cow?"
"Nah, I replied, she can order for herself."

And that's when the fight started....


----------



## TICA (Apr 30, 2013)

Toooooooooo funny!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2013)

One year, I decided to buy my mother-in-law a cemetery plot as a

 Christmas gift...

 The next year, I didn't buy her a gift.

 When she asked me why, I replied,  "Well, you still haven't used the gift
 I
 bought you last year!"

 And that's how the fight started.....


----------

